# Fisherman's eggs.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's a good, healthy prepper meal for a Friday in Lent.






I'm serving it alongside my vegetarian chile and rice, because I'm not sure everyone here is gonna like vegetarian chile.

Ugh, I've been cooking literally all day! Everything out of my food pantry--except the eggs.

2 loaves of bread

Mug (coffee cup) cakes. 1 packet of Swiss Miss i tbs of butter, vanilla, 1 egg. Microwave 1 1/2 mins. Not too bad. Granny was happy. She loves her some chocolate.

Hockey pucks (aka tuna melts) that was lunch

Breakfast was oatmeal.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bet those sardines in a 500 degree skillet could lay some special aromas out in the crib.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Annie said:


> Here's a good, healthy prepper meal for a Friday in Lent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the Pope said Catholics could eat meat this year during Lent because of the Chinese Coronavirus?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I thought lent came from the electric dryer...

Pffft what do I know go figger.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

That actually sounds pretty tasty!! However, like bigwheel said, I bet that makes for an interesting olfactory ambience for some days afterwords!!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Why does it have to be 500, would they not heat up fine at a lower temp? Trying to crisp them up maybe?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Inor said:


> I thought the Pope said Catholics could eat meat this year during Lent because of the Chinese Coronavirus?


Yeah, I think he did say something like that. I'm not interested in parting with tradition.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> That actually sounds pretty tasty!! However, like bigwheel said, I bet that makes for an interesting olfactory ambience for some days afterwords!!!


Yeah, tasty and super easy. I put hot sauce on mine.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Bet those sardines in a 500 degree skillet could lay some special aromas out in the crib.


Naw, it really didn't stink up the place.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Why does it have to be 500, would they not heat up fine at a lower temp? Trying to crisp them up maybe?


That's a very good question. I don't know the answer. Maybe I'll ask her and get back to you. One thing though is once the oven heats up that high, you're done cooking fast.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> I thought lent came from the electric dryer...
> 
> Pffft what do I know go figger.


_Wawawa!_:vs_smirk:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Annie said:


> Yeah, I think he did say something like that. I'm not interested in parting with tradition.


I agree. Plus I would never trust THIS pope to speak on behalf of God. Satan maybe, but definitely not God from the current "Vicar of Christ". (Quotes intentional only in this case.)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well while dwelling on this topic..the revelation arrived the lady was using sardines in Lousiiana Hot sauce which has to be acidic enough to react with the hot naked cast iron and give a nasty old metallic flavor. Somebody needs guidance around here. Now why Annies super heated sardines didnt stink is hard to say


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Inor said:


> I agree. Plus I would never trust THIS pope to speak on behalf of God. Satan maybe, but definitely not God from the current "Vicar of Christ". (Quotes intentional only in this case.)


He refused to call himself Vicar of Christ just recently.

https://www.lifesitenews.com/images/pdfs/YOU_HAVE_SAID_SO.pdf


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well while dwelling on this topic..the revelation arrived the lady was using sardines in Lousiiana Hot sauce which has to be acidic enough to react with the hot naked cast iron and give a nasty old metallic flavor. Somebody needs guidance around here. Now why Annies super heated sardines didnt stink is hard to say


I'm not sure but I keep my cast iron good and greasy. Plus the hot sauce was only on top of the food, not touching the pan. (shrugs)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Annie said:


> He refused to call himself Vicar of Christ just recently.
> 
> https://www.lifesitenews.com/images/pdfs/YOU_HAVE_SAID_SO.pdf


Good, because he is not.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Inor I just don't know what to think other than I want to head out into the woods, build a fire, cook some food, drink some wine, look at the night sky and forget about all the stuff that's happening out in the "real" world today. See me some stars in the night sky. It's what I truly want right now,


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> I'm not sure but I keep my cast iron good and greasy. Plus the hot sauce was only on top of the food, not touching the pan. (shrugs)


Ok..as long as its coated good and dont linger long should be just fine. In comp chli cooking nobody would dare use a naked cast iron pot due to the acidic nature of most chili recipes. Enameled cast iron..SS or Anodized Aluminum is popular. Naked aluminum is also highly reactive and rarely used.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Why does it have to be 500, would they not heat up fine at a lower temp? Trying to crisp them up maybe?


You know, I posted the question under the video, along with a link to PrepperForums.net and it appears to have gotten deleted. Perhaps she doesn't allow for links? Whatever.

But anyway just to test it out, I tried making it on the stove top and I think it turned out fine. Covered the pan with a lid halfway through cooking.


----------



## izzy95 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

